# [HOWTO] Install latest Intel SATA drivers without installing full Rapid Storage Tech



## Millennium (May 13, 2011)

Hi All

Recently noticed (after uninstalling RST bloatware) that I was running old 8.x drivers for my SATA controller. So today I fixed it, and here is how. Note that this will not be in depth instructions as I know TPU users are pretty tech savvy, but if you have any questions just post here. Please note if you run Intel mobo based RAID you might just want to download and install the software from step 1, though it does add a startup process... which is bloaty!

edit: if you run raid read the next post first!


1) Download latest RST drivers from http://www.station-drivers.com/page/intel%20raid.htm

2) Extract the executable to a known new directory (I used F:\Sys installers\Drivers New Intel\rst 10.5)

3) Open an elevated command prompt. Hit start button, type CMD, right click the only result, run as administrator, OK the prompt

4) Change to directory where you extracted exe from step 2

5) Type "*iata_cd.exe -a -a -p c:\temp*" where c:\temp is some empty directory to extract drivers to. The parameters will probably work no matter what the EXE was called so give them a try if you didn't extract a file called exactly iata_cd.exe

6) Go to the location where you extracted the drivers and verify you have 32 and 64 bit drivers extracted there

7) Update your SATA controller device with these new drivers, restart and enjoy! 

To update:

-Open Device Manager (type device manager into start button search)
-expand the "IDE ATA/ATAPI controllers" item
-right click the intel/sata controller device there and choose "Update Driver Software"
-click the Browse my computer option
-put the path you extracted drivers to in the text box (+ the correct directory for 32bit or 64bit drivers) and hit Next
-new drivers should install, will need a restart 

Ok that's it! I noticed faster boot times (ok admittedly from 8.x drivers !) and more importantly less latency using windows with the 10.5.0.1027 drivers which came out yesterday. Worth a try I bet.

This was all on a P55 chipset mobo but I'm sure it would work with all recent intel SATA controllers. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 14, 2011)

gona have to urge caution here i tried the above on an x38 mobo as in spec and now my raids corrupted and isnt seen and i can only boot in IDE mode, in which the raid still dosnt exist, probably my sys though to ba fair as the revo x2 complicates things.

anyone got any ideas on how to switch back to ahci or raid from ide and maybe rescue my raid array, its not my boot drive but has a lot of programs on it, the revo is boot and it boots fine when my sata's set to ide but when i switch to raid as it was i get a bootmgr missing error on boot? frustrating ive removed the above driver and gone back my orig drivers but no luck


----------



## Millennium (May 14, 2011)

Oh dear. Did you just install RST since you are actually using raid, or did you update the drivers with the full instructions? I guess if you have raid that's a bad idea.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 14, 2011)

Yeh deffinately not good i installed rst 10.5 as i already used 9.6 i thought all would go well but no, it certainly hasnt im in middle of backing stuff up individually before a fresh install unless i can cure it, the raid array had most of my programs and most sytem caches on it id moved them their so its done some damage to my win7 install i did up the drivers 1st


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 17, 2011)

BILL Gates and his cronies are a bunch of nobs, i now am running RST 10.5 with a raid array etc and all is well after a fresh install, why updateing from 9.6 intel RST to 10.5 messed up my raid array i have no idea as it seems to work fine now with 10.5 

- 2 days of fresh install time down now bill your a nob


----------

